# Anyone try the Merckx MXM (Carbon frame)?



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Bike lust. This bike looks great but I'm wondering how it rides. Anyone with personal experience with the frame? I've always been curious about King Eddy's bikes.

My wife would kill me even for starting this thread!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*im riding one..*

 but it's the GX2 tho..

MXM and GX2 are both similar frames, only diff is that MXM is the 2004 model, with the correct tubing name.

great bike, can go wrong with it, typically good on climbs (Team SC is better on flats).
stiffer than the Team SC, and not as comfortable tho. (frame size 46 sloping, i think)
sold off the EM Team SC coz the carbon GX2 is so difficult to resist.

once ridden King Eddy's bike you can never go for other manufacturer's.
build quality is superb.
no regrets.

PS: now eyeing on the Carbon AXM 2005 model (check it out at eddymerckx.be)!!
my wish list..


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

*(Way O.T.) Don't take this the wrong way*



oneslowmofo said:


> My wife would kill me even for starting this thread!


But I notice more and more "modern" men reveling in the fact that their wives rule there existance. Why is it that everything a man wants is stupid and useless and yet we are supposed to cowtow to every ridiculous female request, i.e. $200.00 shoes they wear once and $8000.00 engagement rings that they want just to show off to friends. I'm married and my wife also thinks that most men have become spineless in this Oprah society and it bothers her.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Not spineless... just not as level headed*



OnTheRivet said:


> But I notice more and more "modern" men reveling in the fact that their wives rule there existance. Why is it that everything a man wants is stupid and useless and yet we are supposed to cowtow to every ridiculous female request, i.e. $200.00 shoes they wear once and $8000.00 engagement rings that they want just to show off to friends. I'm married and my wife also thinks that most men have become spineless in this Oprah society and it bothers her.


I understand where you're coming from, however, with 3 kids' college tuition to save for, a new home's furniture to buy, and a ton of other items that legitimately should be prioritized ahead of a sweet new bike, I understand my wife's point of view. Especially since I've got a nice ride already (C50). That being said, the statement was made more in jest than anything.


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> But I notice more and more "modern" men reveling in the fact that their wives rule there existance. Why is it that everything a man wants is stupid and useless and yet we are supposed to cowtow to every ridiculous female request, i.e. $200.00 shoes they wear once and $8000.00 engagement rings that they want just to show off to friends. I'm married and my wife also thinks that most men have become spineless in this Oprah society and it bothers her.


'Tis so. 
I'm not commenting on the original poster, but find it unbelievable the degree of wussiness among some of my co-workers. It's as if they've re-incarnated their wives as mommies, (and I don't even care to think of the Fruedian stuff), and most women are happy to fill the domineering role of the household. I talking about guys _asking _ _permission_ to play pool after work! "Is it OK honey - may I go sweet-ums? You sure nook-ums? OK then, I'll be home early. Buh-bye" Disgusting!

Yes, I'm married about 29 years (lost count), yet the johnson remains intact.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

oneslowmofo said:


> I understand where you're coming from, however, with 3 kids' college tuition to save for, a new home's furniture to buy, and a ton of other items that legitimately should be prioritized ahead of a sweet new bike, I understand my wife's point of view. Especially since I've got a nice ride already (C50). That being said, the statement was made more in jest than anything.


don't buy the merckx. actually sell the overpriced, overhyped, made for rich old men c50 and buy it real, a parlee or even more sensible; buy a slx lugged italian frame for 600 bucks. save the money for your kids... featherweight bikes won't make you faster or thin.


----------



## b6d6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*I agree with Colker1*

Colker is correct......buy something like a Parlee. I sell most of the bikes mentioned in the thread (Merckx, Colnago, DeRosa, etc.) and none offer the overall quality to price value that the Parlee does. I've owned, ridden, and sold most popular framesets and Parlee just seems to have it nailed. The Parlee uses simple round tubing (still the best) with high modulus carbon and doesn't ask for your first born. They also offer KILLER customer service and a LIFETIME WARRANTY! How do you beat it? Good luck with your bike....all are great but Parlee is something special.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

*And...*



b6d6 said:


> Colker is correct......buy something like a Parlee. I sell most of the bikes mentioned in the thread (Merckx, Colnago, DeRosa, etc.) and none offer the overall quality to price value that the Parlee does. I've owned, ridden, and sold most popular framesets and Parlee just seems to have it nailed. The Parlee uses simple round tubing (still the best) with high modulus carbon and doesn't ask for your first born. They also offer KILLER customer service and a LIFETIME WARRANTY! How do you beat it? Good luck with your bike....all are great but Parlee is something special.



And, a certain US Postal Service rider that everyone knows by heart just bought one to train on when he doesn't have to race his Trek. That's pretty damn telling if you ask me.


----------



## bigd (Oct 14, 2004)

*bring on the parlees!!*

I couldn't agree more. They don't need the stupid marketing hype of a colnago, instead they put all their money into making a great bike. The same goes for calfee. The best thing is both companies offer custom carbon frames. How can you beat that? Esp. when you pay top dollar for these bikes.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Paging Sherpa... Z1 or Z2?*



Sherpa23 said:


> And, a certain US Postal Service rider that everyone knows by heart just bought one to train on when he doesn't have to race his Trek. That's pretty damn telling if you ask me.


Looked at the Parlees.  What are the ride characteristic differences between the Z1 and Z2?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

oneslowmofo said:


> Looked at the Parlees. What are the ride characteristic differences between the Z1 and Z2?



The biggest difference is that the Z2 has the wishbone stays. It's Bob Parlee's own design so it's not like other wishbones in the ride quality. Other than that, the materials and layup are the same. IMHO, the Z1 has a slightly better ride quality in there is a little better feel from the back of the bike. It is pretty subtle, though and it's not readily noticeable. You kind of need a lot of mileage on a Z1 to feel the difference.


----------

